# Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback



## [email protected]tude (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi A3 and A3 Sportback, the premium compact models from Audi, are raising their sporty profile with a raft of improvements and an accentuated design. Innovative technologies such as the S tronic dual-clutch transmission with seven speeds and Audi magnetic ride, the suspension control system, makes for even greater driving pleasure. Its sharper, more striking design lends even greater expression to the A3 family. Additional equipment features, such as the Audi parking system at front and rear, the parking assistant and the reversible loadliner, also add to the appeal of these models. The Audi S3 developing 195 kW (265 hp) is now also available as a Sportback version, a new top model that rounds off the range. Shipping will commence in the summer, with prices starting at € 20,350.
* Full Story *


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

Holy ****!!! Now that looks hot...!!! (S3 Sportback) I was never a fan of the regular 2 door S3
edit: The tail lights looks super hot. 



_Modified by A+ at 7:47 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*

Not getting the new navigation that the Q5 is bringing to the US?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*

A3 with Audi Magentic Ride must make its already sweet handling even sweeter.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*

I don't know


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope the new headlights/ s3 front bumper/s3 rear bumper fit our cars!!


_Modified by Presns3 at 7:58 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

u know u love it


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Went through the trouble of registering just to say how incredibly disappointing it is we won't see that lovely blue S3 Sportback here state-side.






















That's pretty much everything I'd want in an S3... S-tronic, Quattro, 2.0 TFSI, and they even threw in dynamic ride and some nice seating options.
I can't believe they won't offer it here. Of all the...


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

2.0tquattro 2009 baby USA


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_
That's pretty much everything I'd want in an S3... S-tronic, Quattro, 2.0 TFSI, and they even threw in dynamic ride and some nice seating options.
I can't believe they won't offer it here. Of all the...









I couldn't agree more. But there is still at least one more model year(if not two) of the current A3 here in North America. There is still a chance we could see it for MY 2010/2011. They maybe don't want to compete with the TT-S this go around? 
S3portback would definitely be a low-volume model here in the U.S. How many $45k hatchbacks with under 300 HP could really sell? I doubt Audi will really get what they need from the 2.0tq. in terms of sales as is, let alone adding another trim level to muddy the water.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*

True, pricing has long been Audi's biggest problem. If they could price it more aggressively they'd sell it like hotcakes.
That said, if they offer the A3 Sportback here with 2.0 TFSI, S-tronic, Quattro, and the dynamic ride option, that would suffice.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_True, pricing has long been Audi's biggest problem. If they could price it more aggressively they'd sell it like hotcakes.
That said, if they offer the A3 Sportback here with 2.0 TFSI, S-tronic, Quattro, and the dynamic ride option, that would suffice.









That's what we get...for about $2,100 above the current 2.0t w/DSG(estimated guess).
They don't want to sell more here. Profit margin is slim on A3s they send over. They have plenty of buyers everywhere else who don't have such crappy currency.


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*

I'd be pretty stoked to get my hands on the headlights (and bumper if necessary) for my car! But as for the rest of it, if I go S, I'm going S5!


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*

ARE WE GETTING THE 3 DOOR A3 here in the states? That's all I want to know!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback (SF_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SF_VR6* »_ARE WE GETTING THE 3 DOOR A3 here in the states? That's all I want to know!

No Never keep it moving... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback (Rub-ISH)*

I don't feel the 3-door. The back half looks too much like a VW, maybe a Rabbit or GTI. Doesn't look "Audi" enough.
The Sportback (which is the name for the 5-door, judging by the picture captions) looks pretty nice though.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (TPE_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_I'd be pretty stoked to get my hands on the headlights (and bumper if necessary) for my car! But as for the rest of it, if I go S, I'm going S5!









Looking at the interior I really want the steering wheel and trim too though


----------



## Audi-A3-guy (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (A+)*

Looks like I need to trade up soon


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

i might just have to move to australia so i can get the s3 sportback... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_
That said, if they offer the A3 Sportback here with 2.0 TFSI, S-tronic, Quattro, and the dynamic ride option, that would suffice.









I believe that setup is inbound.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

im moving to england...............


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*

Very nice refresh, especially the equipment content/improvement. The tweaked styling looks fantastic.
Nice to see magnetic ride as an option.
George - when is the complete redesign due in Europe? 2010 - 2011? Any word yet on why changes that might bring? I've heard that a 2 door and/or 4 door notchback is a given, along with the Sportback.
Those bodes well: I won't be looking to replace my current A3 for several years yet, hopefully about the same time the next gen A3 hits stateside. If the word is true that it will grow slightly and it continues with the improvements we've seen with the facelift, the new Q5, A4 and A5, I'll be happy to stick with the A3 (contingent, of course, on pricing...)


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback (Travis Grundke)*

Should make mexico imports via vin swaps more of an option


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I believe that setup is inbound.

Now if only I can bribe a German engineer to ship me the interior and exterior S3 parts.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

reading that article and looking at the pictures just made me cry, seriously.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

I just read this and then looked at our 2009 order guide info and the A3 is not listed yet. If i go into the ordering software, the A3 model is listed but the options are not listed yet. But read below and you will see Magnetic Ride as an Option. Remember you cannot do an aftermarket suspension and retain the magnetic ride feature.
*Standard Equipment changes:*
Hill-hold assist now standard on 2.0T manuals (already on S-tronic)
Sirius radio standard on all
Leather seating surfaces standard on all
Flexmetallic interior trim replaces Matte interior trim on 2.0T
Leather steering wheel standard on All
ashtray/smoker pkg- deleted on all (replaced w/ storage tray)
3.2 Only: Standard Bluetooth, Bi-xenon headlamps with LED DRL, and Open Sky
3.2 only: No longer standard with Symphony, Sport suspension, Sport seats
*Discontinued* - iPod adapter (replaced by standard Aux-input). Wood trim, sunshades for rear windows, Premium vienna leather, 
*New Options*: Audi Magnetic Ride, Sport Package


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback (Travis Grundke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_Very nice refresh, especially the equipment content/improvement. The tweaked styling looks fantastic.
Nice to see magnetic ride as an option.
George - when is the complete redesign due in Europe? 2010 - 2011? Any word yet on why changes that might bring? I've heard that a 2 door and/or 4 door notchback is a given, along with the Sportback.


A long time ago I'd heard 2010, which could be a 2011 model year. I'd also expect a sedan.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_I just read this and then looked at our 2009 order guide info and the A3 is not listed yet. If i go into the ordering software, the A3 model is listed but the options are not listed yet. But read below and you will see Magnetic Ride as an Option. Remember you cannot do an aftermarket suspension and retain the magnetic ride feature.
*Standard Equipment changes:*
Hill-hold assist now standard on 2.0T manuals (already on S-tronic)
Sirius radio standard on all
Leather seating surfaces standard on all
Flexmetallic interior trim replaces Matte interior trim on 2.0T
Leather steering wheel standard on All
ashtray/smoker pkg- deleted on all (replaced w/ storage tray)
3.2 Only: Standard Bluetooth, Bi-xenon headlamps with LED DRL, and Open Sky
3.2 only: No longer standard with Symphony, Sport suspension, Sport seats
*Discontinued* - iPod adapter (replaced by standard Aux-input). Wood trim, sunshades for rear windows, Premium vienna leather, 
*New Options*: Audi Magnetic Ride, Sport Package

Nice info Bri. Thanks!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*

Here is the best side by side comparison of the old/new S3 front grills and stance. Personally, I like the old stance a little more as it seems to be more aggressive. Obviously the LEDs are preferred but in terms of overall look I like the current S3 front better. The S3 looks a bit too bulky -- I think its the side mirrors that kill the lines.









While I'm uploading pics. Here is a sweet "S 3" I found in san francisco!








Icall it the PriuS3








Drew


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback (drew138)*

Well the current S3 was taken with a wide angle lens, so it's not the best comparison. I like both fog grills. On the new S3, all of the lines look very nice in the photos with the slanted angles on the headlights and fog grills matching.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

mirrors too big


----------



## JettaBoi_VR6 (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Too bad its not getting the RNS-510. That VW radio is wayyy better than anything audi offers, but of course no 4motion on the GTI 2.0t. So it's either an awesome navi/HD Radio/Multimedia interface but FWD, or a sucktacular navi/joke of an ipod interface but AWD. What the hell are these people thinking?


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*


_Quote »_ So you live in the USA and are wondering what this means for you. Fourtitude's sources at Audi of America say the facelift comes this fall with the 2009 model year. Unfortunately, the S3 Sportback does not make the cut, .

So wait, does this mean we're getting the A3 Sportback at least?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback (Das Pike)*

Yes. That's the only model A3 we get: Sportback.

_Quote, originally posted by *Das Pike* »_
So wait, does this mean we're getting the A3 Sportback at least?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Facelift for the A3 and S3 + the New S3 Sportback ([email protected])*

Hot!


----------



## Rival Motorsport (Aug 22, 2005)

Currency exchange shows base price at $58,639.00 USD. Optioned out you could easily exceed $70,000 USD as I went through audi.de build configuration. Unbelievable looking automobile nonetheless.


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (Rival Motorsport)*

currency exchange does not work that way. 
US dollars will be based on the value of the car in the states.
A base 08 A3 in UK is about 15000 pounds
if converted literally this is about 30000 US dollars
A US 08 A3 starts lower at 26K or so
I predict it will be in the 32k range.
D-


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (SF_VR6)*

It often used to be that the numbers practically just transfer over and switch the currency symbol, so something selling for 30k pounds would sell for roughly $30k. It never was based directly on the exchange rate though, that's for sure.
Either way, it's still an A3 and the best way to get an idea of the pricing is to look at what last year's model cost and add maybe 5%. Oh wait, it's an Audi so make it something silly like 15%.










_Modified by yacoub at 8:46 AM 4/25/2008_


----------



## Rival Motorsport (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, but if one wanted to obtain an S3... it's not sold in the states. Sorry for wording it in such a confusing way however I'm not suggesting the new A3 would run that much in the states. Am I missing something though?










_Modified by Rival Motorsport at 1:12 AM 4/26/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rival Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rival Motorsport* »_Yes, but if one wanted to obtain an S3... it's not sold in the states. Sorry if I confused but I'm not suggesting the new A3 would run that much in the states. Am I missing something though?









_Modified by Rival Motorsport at 10:15 AM 4/25/2008_

There were plans to bring it here, but they got shelved. That said, you triggered a thought. Looking back in the old Rally Golf days and how it got federalized, it was eligible for import via NHTSA thanks to its G60 engine being federalized in the Corrado and it being structurally (according to whoever petitioned) the same as the Golf 8V of the same year. This engine has now been federalized for TTS and the A3 quattro has been crash tested with 2.0T since it's about to arrive that way in the fall. Theoretically and if you have the cash, the S3 Sportback shouldn't be that hard to federalize for import.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There were plans to bring it here, but they got shelved. That said, you triggered a thought. Looking back in the old Rally Golf days and how it got federalized, it was eligible for import via NHTSA thanks to its G60 engine being federalized in the Corrado and it being structurally (according to whoever petitioned) the same as the Golf 8V of the same year. This engine has now been federalized for TTS and the A3 quattro has been crash tested with 2.0T since it's about to arrive that way in the fall. Theoretically and if you have the cash, the S3 Sportback shouldn't be that hard to federalize for import.

Yeah and as soon as I do that Audi will announce they will be selling it in the U.S. the next MY.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

If that new S3 makes it over to the states, I'll ditch the R32 once my lease is up for one.







But I <3 my R so much...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There were plans to bring it here, but they got shelved. That said, you triggered a thought. Looking back in the old Rally Golf days and how it got federalized, it was eligible for import via NHTSA thanks to its G60 engine being federalized in the Corrado and it being structurally (according to whoever petitioned) the same as the Golf 8V of the same year. This engine has now been federalized for TTS and the A3 quattro has been crash tested with 2.0T since it's about to arrive that way in the fall. Theoretically and if you have the cash, the S3 Sportback shouldn't be that hard to federalize for import.

So the real question is will this be coming to mexico?


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*

yes the current s3 is for sale in mexico right now, i see no reason why this would not be there soon
and making this car legal is really not that far fetched for the same reasons george brought up.....
much higher chance then ever importing a 2 door


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_yes the current s3 is for sale in mexico right now, i see no reason why this would not be there soon
and making this car legal is really not that far fetched for the same reasons george brought up.....
much higher chance then ever importing a 2 door
Viva Mexico!!


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

so is that a no to the 4 door s3 in 2010 or 2011??


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There were plans to bring it here, but they got shelved. That said, you triggered a thought. Looking back in the old Rally Golf days and how it got federalized, it was eligible for import via NHTSA thanks to its G60 engine being federalized in the Corrado and it being structurally (according to whoever petitioned) the same as the Golf 8V of the same year. This engine has now been federalized for TTS and the A3 quattro has been crash tested with 2.0T since it's about to arrive that way in the fall. Theoretically and if you have the cash, the S3 Sportback shouldn't be that hard to federalize for import.

the upgraded 2.0t in the TT-S is only federalized with the S-Tronic. Does that mean you -(might)- be able to import an S-tronic S3 Sportback? any thoughts on a manual? I thought the transmission set-up would have to be the same.


----------

